# A Motorcycle Problem



## JacksonAces (Mar 19, 2013)

Hello all,

I have an odd problem, and cannot seem to find the information to solve it. I have great hopes that someone here will know better what to do.

I moved here to Italy (Trentino region) from the USA with my wife in October, and am currently about 1 month in to my 2 month wait for a Permesso di Soggiorno. My wife has her PdiS, and is studying to get her PhD (in Oenology and viticulture, if you are interested). For Christmas, my parents, who regularly come to Italy to ride motorcycles, bought me a motorcycle. It had belonged to a friend of theirs, and was garaged in Milan, though it was registered in the USA. Supposedly, when he would come ride it, he would use the "Green Card" insurance I had heard about, and it wasn't a problem.

What I want to know is this: Can I keep the bike registered in the US, insure it with Italian insurance, and ride it here in Italy? I have the needed Licenses, etc, I just need to know if I have to re-register the bike here in Italy before I can ride it. If I do need to re-register it, where can I find how to do that? Is it the same as importing it, just without the actual importing part?

I think that is everything. Thanks in advance for your help.

~Jack


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

Go to the nearest driving school. It'll likely have all you need.

If you were a tourist the grace period is IIRC six months. But you aren't and I. think you have less then time


----------

